# Smithfield's Slammin'BBQ



## bigwheel

Good Lawdy Miz Claudy...thats a hefty pay out. Whut be the entry fee if you dont mind a person being nosey of course?  If it be rational how do they fund the prize money with only 50 cooks?

bigwheel


----------



## CarolinaQue

I plan on being there with "Bill the grill guy" and his team. Hopefully we'll run into you.

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Yep, we will be there under the new banner.  Tim has volunteered to keep our beer cold for us.


----------



## CarolinaQue

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Yep, we will be there under the new banner.  Tim has volunteered to keep our beer cold for us.



Hell yeah!!! The most important job on the team! Between keepin em stocked and taste testin' the food!  

Tim


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I am in too. Paid my fee yesterday.

Does anyone know if the $250 fee covers all categories including, Turkey, Sauce, and Slammin' Iron Chef or will there be an additional fee for each of these categories.  Web site is kind of sketchy but the prize money sounds great.  

If anyone from VA or NC would like to team up, let me know!  I could certainly use the help!

Thanks, 

Dallas


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> I am in too. Paid my fee yesterday.
> 
> Does anyone know if the $250 fee covers all categories including, Turkey, Sauce, and Slammin' Iron Chef or will there be an additional fee for each of these categories.  Web site is kind of sketchy but the prize money sounds great.
> 
> If anyone from VA or NC would like to team up, let me know!  I could certainly use the help!
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Dallas



Dallas, here is an email I just got from Lee Ann:

*Fee covers all categories.  Separate fee for vending but vending is booked already.  I will probably compete in everything!*

Hope that helps...although, it ain't gonna help your chances at winning!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Thanks Greg,  this looks like it will be a lot of fun.  They even have an Iron Chef competition.

As far as Lee Ann goes, I'd be more than happy to go Jed to Jed against her.  She sounds like a lot fun!

Greg, can I get you off the porch to help out at this one?


----------



## LarryWolfe

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Thanks Greg,  this looks like it will be a lot of fun.  They even have an Iron Chef competition.
> 
> As far as Lee Ann goes, I'd be more than happy to go Jed to Jed against her.  She sounds like a lot fun!
> 
> Greg, can I get you off the porch to help out at this one?



Unless you're gay Dallas, Greg ain't coming off the porch!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I got him off the porch once.  It cost me a WSM but I got him off the porch!

How about you Larry, are you interested!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Application is in.  Who else will be there?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I don't know if I'm in or not.  I sent in my application a month ago.  No acknowledgement of application from promoter. Followed up with two phone calls.  No returned calls as of yet.  No way to run a BBQ contest! :twisted:


----------



## Greg Rempe

Kloset...if you want, I can give Lee Ann a shout and see if she can get an answer for you.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Willy T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Kloset BBQR":1dnw760j]I don't know if I'm in or not.  I sent in my application a month ago.  No acknowledgement of application from promoter. Followed up with two phone calls.  No returned calls as of yet.  No way to run a BBQ contest! :twisted:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was another reason we backed out.Tried to get in touch with the contest person for 4 weeks.Finally called Sinclair Communicaions before we got a response.I don't think any one has got a confirmation. I bet there will be changes next year if the contest wants to survive.
> 
> Willy T.
Click to expand...


I got mine without a problem.  I call Donna directly, and there hasn't been a problem at all, other than not getting my name right on the website.  She told me today she would call their webmaster and get it corrected.  The comp packets are to be mailed out next week.  She is having a meeting with one of the other organizers, and will have them in the mail next week.

Bill[/quote:1dnw760j]

Donna Just got back from vacation and a buisness trip.  She said that she had a lot of catching up to do.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I've called Donna's number twice.  Still no return call.  I'm beginning to think this may be one of those comps where the winners will receive their checks (if they are lucky) a month after the contest.

The comminication on this contest is even worse than Nelsonville!

Greg, If Lee Ann has any inside information on who's in the contest, please let me know!  Thanks for the help.

Dallas


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Well, Donna never did return my calls but I did get the cooks pack today, so I guess I'm in!  Looking forward to the first contest of the season, for me at least.  Anyone else doing the Iron Chef competition?

Looking forward to seeing Bill & Bill there.

Finney are you still in?


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Look me up when you get there Bill.  Team name is Double D's BBQ.

Looks like very tough competition.  Mike Davis, Lee Ann Whippen, Johnny Trig, Bad Byron, IQue just to name a few.

Should be a great time. Hope the weather cooperates.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Lets try to get a BBQ Central photo together guys.  This will be great.  looking forward to meeting you fellers.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

I'm in for the pic.  I'm down 28 lbs from the last photo I posted here!  

Nutrisystem rules!  They even have BBQ beef!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Roll Call*

So who from the board will be at the first Smithfield's Slammin BBQ?

Looking forward to meeting everyone that makes the trip.  Any of you guys signed up for the Iron Chef Lottery?

I see that Myron Mixon's is now on the list of teams competing, as well as Mike Davis, Cool Smoke, Dizzy Pigs, IQue, Lee Ann Wippen, Bad Byron, Johnny Trigg and the list goes on and on.  Tough field, big purse.  Bring it on!

Stop by the big green tent for an icy cold beverage!


----------



## CarolinaQue

I be there early Sat morning to meet up with Bill the Grill Guy and I believe Gary. Looking forward to it.

Tim


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Tim,

Please stop by the big green tent Tim.  I look forward to meeting you.

Our team name is Double D's BBQ.

Dallas


----------



## CarolinaQue

I'll be glad to come by!

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Whew, just got done cleaning up from this weekend and now we are getting ready for next.  This is the first time we have done back to back competitons.

It will be great meeting some new folks (Tim, Dallas, Mr. Grummpy and anyone I may have forgotten) in Norfolk.  We should be pulling in around 2pm on friday.  Last one there buys the beer.







Lets not forget to get together for a "BBQ Central Banner" Shot.


----------



## CarolinaQue

Well, I gues that I'll be buying the beer. I won't be there until 5 or 6 Sat morning. I have to go up to the Eastern Shore near the Maryland boarder for a memorial service Friday afternoon and won't be back until Friday night.

Not sure if the little one is coming with me, or if the wife is bringing her down later in the morning?

Lookin forward to meeting all of you.

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> Well, I gues that I'll be buying the beer. I won't be there until 5 or 6 Sat morning. I have to go up to the Eastern Shore near the Maryland boarder for a memorial service Friday afternoon and won't be back until Friday night.
> 
> Not sure if the little one is coming with me, or if the wife is bringing her down later in the morning?
> 
> Lookin forward to meeting all of you.
> 
> Tim



We will be up.


----------



## CarolinaQue

I understand you loud an clear. Must check with the wife first. It wouldn't be an issue at all if I didn't just get back from a 2 week gig, or be in the begining of the busy catering season. I will see what I can do.

Bill, call my cell if you get a minute. (804) 854-5312

Tim


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Beer Call!*

Let me know what kind of beer you guys drink besides the obvious cold and wet!


----------



## CarolinaQue

If some one else is buying, then I'm drinking whatever they bring.

Tim


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

*Re: Beer Call!*



			
				Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> Let me know what kind of beer you guys drink besides the obvious cold and wet!



I'll have a case of Coors Light, Gary drinks Michalobe and anything mexican.


----------



## Diva Q

good luck to all!!!!!!


----------



## Greg Rempe

Bill, tell Lee Ann I said Hi!


----------



## Captain Morgan

Have fun!


----------



## Gary in VA

*Re: Beer Call!*



			
				Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":3dmyhyeo]Let me know what kind of beer you guys drink besides the obvious cold and wet!



I'll have a case of Coors Light, Gary drinks Michalobe and anything mexican.[/quote:3dmyhyeo]

Gary drinks BEER.... period!.....


----------



## Kloset BBQR

See you guys tomorrow!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

brian j said:
			
		

> looking forward to seeing everyone tomorrow.  i'll probably roll into norfolk ~ 9 or 10 pm and will be looking for someplace to pitch my tent and some cold beer to drink.   8)



9 or 10 pm or am?  If you get there in the am, save me a spot.  I should be in around noon!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> See ya all there....
> 
> All but packed and ready to roll.
> 
> Drive safe, and keep an eye out for the other idiots on the road...
> 
> Good luck to all of us....
> 
> Bill



Throwing things on the truck in the morning then off to Norfolk.  See ya'll there.


----------



## Unity

Have a great weekend, guys.   

--John  8)


----------



## Finney

Tie everything down, have fun and take lots of pics.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Trucks packed, beer is on ice.  Have two stops to make on the way down and I am OUT OF HERE!

See ya'll on sunday.


----------



## wittdog

Well the boys should be getting the results by now....


----------



## jwatki

GC Tarheel
RGC IQUE
Chicken Dirty Dick
Ribs Trigg
Pork Tarheel
Brisket Tarheel 

Congrats Bill and Gary finishing 19th is very respectable with this group


----------



## Greg Rempe

19th???!!  _*WOW*_...very nice showing considering the competition!!  Nice job My Side!


----------



## wittdog

Good job guys.


----------



## Bruce B

OK guys, you're moving up in the world. Good showing.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Any word on Double D's???

Any calls??


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Live from Norfolk, VA*

Man, what a contest.  Over a 500 mile trip to get here, heavy thunderstorms all through the night.  Got to meet Mr. Grumpy my next door neighbor, Bill The Grill Guy, and Brian. All were great guys .  I hope our paths cross again soon.

Don't know if I'll make the trip next year.  500 miles were a little hard on us old guys but we made it.  Took us 12 hours of straight driving. Got here 1/2 hour before the cooks meeting.  It was so cool to be in the presence of so much BBQ talent.

We were shocked to hear our name called twice.  We got a 6th in Ribs and a 6th in Brisket.  We finished 14th in Chicken and 13th in Pork and took 8th place overall.  We're very happy with that finish and hope to see some more Barbecue Central folks at future comps.


----------



## Uncle Bubba

Nice job!!!

Great showing. [smilie=a_bravo.gif]


----------



## Bobberqer

wow.. nice showing guys...


----------



## Diva Q

Great showing wow. 

Well done & congrats to all.


----------



## Bruce B

Dallas, fantastic showing, congratulations; which cooker did you use in the comp?


----------



## Finney

Way to go guys!!!!!

Can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## DaleP

Congrats guys. Wheres the list?


----------



## Rich Decker

Dallas, congratulations on a top ten finish, nice job. Congrats also to my New England brothers Dirty Dick wining chicken and Chris for RGC that's awesome.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

It was nice to meet Dallas Carolina Q (Tim) and Bill (Mr. Grumpy).  

I guess I cant complain about a 19th finish concidering the talent that was there.  Gary's Rib sauce finished 4th which we were glad about.  

The weather was a tad bit on the YUCK side but MSOTMB found a way to keep dry.   



Hey Rempe, this one is for you.


----------



## Captain Morgan

Great job guys!
Bill is that Lee Ann?  Did she ask about me again?


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Great job guys!
> Bill is that Lee Ann?  Did she ask about me again?



Yes, and NO!  She did ask about Greg and I assured her that all the rummers were true.  .


----------



## Captain Morgan

******!


----------



## Bruce B

Ooooooo Boy...she's a cutie!!! Sister ain't too shabby either.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Dallas, fantastic showing, congratulations; which cooker did you use in the comp?



Thanks Bruce! I used the Jedmaster for pork and brisket and the FEC 100 for Ribs and Chicken.


----------



## Bruce B

Good showing Bill for only your second comp. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## Bruce B

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="Bruce B":uprg2a7n]Dallas, fantastic showing, congratulations; which cooker did you use in the comp?



Thanks Bruce! I used the Jedmaster for pork and brisket and the FEC 100 for Ribs and Chicken.[/quote:uprg2a7n]

Kicked that Stumps to the curb already huh?       Once again good job!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Rich Decker said:
			
		

> Dallas, congratulations on a top ten finish, nice job. Congrats also to my New England brothers Dirty Dick wining chicken and Chris for RGC that's awesome.



Thank you Rich for the nice comments.  I got a very small taste of what you and your team experience with great regularity and all I can say is I want more!  I also want to thank everyone that gave me encouragement before I left including my former team mates (Uncle Bubba), friends (Kaz Q, yes Kaz Q), all my friends at Barbecue Central, alot of whom I feel fortunate to have met and the many more I correspond with daily on the forum and hope to meet some day soon.  All great people, fun people, and people I'm pround to call my BBQ friends.  I can't believe how much all have us have grown in the short time we've been on this forum.  I would never have ever thought of competition barbecue if it weren't for these forums.  I also want to thank all the people that have taught me a little piece of what they've learned the hard way in order to accelerate my learning curve, Bill Milroy, Myron Mixon, Fast Eddy Maurin, and Mike Davis.  I encourage everyone to take a class from any of these guys (Fast Eddy puts out the best food for the class BTW).  Lastly I want to thank my wife who has put up with all my eccentricities regarding all the smokers I've purchased over the years and my son Danny who is the other half of Double D's BBQ.

Sorry to ramble on and sound like I just won the Academy awards but I feel that excited.  I told Uncle Bubba before I left that my main interest in this contest was to see how far back I was behind all these BBQ greats that were at that contest.  I was shocked to find out that I could hang with these guys for awhile but cream always rises to the top and most of the big names were there at the end as I expected.  I was shocked to find my name in the top 10 list with them.  No big head here, just honored to Q along with these guys.  

Thanks also to all the people that organized the contest.  It was totally chaotic and disorganized but they put on one hell of a contest for a first time contest with big name entertainment.  I'm sure next year will be even better.


----------



## Kloset BBQR

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Kloset BBQR":2vf8mowz][quote="Bruce B":2vf8mowz]Dallas, fantastic showing, congratulations; which cooker did you use in the comp?



Thanks Bruce! I used the Jedmaster for pork and brisket and the FEC 100 for Ribs and Chicken.[/quote:2vf8mowz]

Kicked that Stumps to the curb already huh?       Once again good job!![/quote:2vf8mowz]

No not really.  I got the Stumps so I could go to contests in Michigan where they don't have electricity (now don't yell at me I'm not picking on Michigan, you know its true (I'm only talking about Grand Rapids now).

Thanks again Bruce!


----------



## Kloset BBQR

*Results - Overall*

1. Tar Heel Smokers
 2. IQUE
 3. Dirty Dick's Legless Wonders
 4. Jack's Old South
 5. Smokin Triggers
 6. Lotta Bull BBQ
 7. Pellet Envy
 8. Double D's BBQ
 9. Dizzy Pigs
10. Cool Smoke
11. Learn2Q.com
12. Smoken' Dudes BBQ
13. Checkered Pig
14. Dixie Bones BBQ
15. FL Sin-n-Bones
16. Blvd. BBQ Company
17. B.S. BBQ
18. Buttrub.com
19. My Side of the Mountain
20. Habanero's BBQ
21. Wood Chicks BBQ
22. Red, White, & Ques BBQ
23. Smoked From Above BBQ
24. Smoke-n-My-I's BBQ
25. Pig Pen BBQ
26. Dennis Tab2&Ab Propane
27. Freestate Smokers
28. The Chef Hog BBQ, LLC
29. The Chef Hog BBQ, LLC
30. Grandpa Eddie's AL Ribs
31. Smoke House Gang
32. Spicy Mike's
33. Old Man's BBQ
34. 3 P's Cooking Team
35. Mr. Woo's BBQ
36. Navy Team USS Wasp
37. Jerry Elliott's BBQ
38. Serial Grillers
39. Boar's Best BBQ Bar
40. BBQ Brothers, LLC


----------



## CarolinaQue

All that I can say is that Bill (the grill guy) and Gary are a true class act! They allowed me, a complete novice in competition que, to watch what they did and how they did it. They even fed me to boot! Those were some great steaks Gary, and those eggs were to die for Bill!

I also met Brian J and Mr. Grumpy. Equally nice folks also. 

I can understand how this competition que thing can be addictive with such great people all around you! 

You guy's are true examples of the BBQ brotherhood! Thank you very much for all of your hospitality and showing me the ropes a bit!

Tim


----------



## Captain Morgan

CarolinaQue said:
			
		

> All that I can say is that Bill (the grill guy) and Gary are a true class act!
> Tim




well now let's not get carried away!


----------



## Bobberqer

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> CarolinaQue said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All that I can say is that Bill (the grill guy) and Gary are a true class act!
> Tim
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well now let's not get carried away!
Click to expand...


Tim is getting delusional  .. a weekend with Bill and Gary, and  2 weeks with me.. he's shell shocked, I'm sure 8)


----------



## Bruce B

Bill and Gary who? [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Gary in VA

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Bill and Gary who? [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


 [smilie=thefinger.gif]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Hey Bill,
> 
> What happened here:
> 
> Brisket:
> Smoke-N-My-I's 17th place
> My Side of the Mountain 26th place
> 
> Pork:
> Smoke-N-My-I's  12th place
> My Side of the Mountain  17th place
> 
> 
> 
> You did beat me on the sauce, and even after you were trying to hijack mine off the table... next time, I get yours.
> 
> And seeing I was only 5 places behind you overall, and seeing I really botched my ribs, I might have edged you out if I hadn't.... watch out next time...
> 
> Bill



Ah, how about chicken?
MSOTMB 18
Smoke-N-My-I's 21

And you dont want to go there on the Ribs.  

The sauce is Gary's and it is GOOOD.  Next time Bill, next time!


----------



## LarryWolfe

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bill,
> 
> What happened here:
> 
> Brisket:
> Smoke-N-My-I's 17th place
> My Side of the Mountain 26th place
> 
> Pork:
> Smoke-N-My-I's  12th place
> My Side of the Mountain  17th place
> 
> 
> 
> You did beat me on the sauce, and even after you were trying to hijack mine off the table... next time, I get yours.
> 
> And seeing I was only 5 places behind you overall, and seeing I really botched my ribs, I might have edged you out if I hadn't.... watch out next time...
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how about chicken?
> MSOTMB 18
> Smoke-N-My-I's 21
> 
> And you dont want to go there on the Ribs.
> 
> The sauce is Gary's and it is GOOOD.  Next time Bill, next time!
Click to expand...


How many contests have you and Gary been in Bill TGG??  I think Mr. Grumpy has only been in two!  That's pretty impressive on his part! [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  Finney made me say that!


----------



## Gary in VA

mrgrumpy said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [quote="Bill The Grill Guy":1f8hqnfk]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrgrumpy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Bill,
> 
> What happened here:
> 
> Brisket:
> Smoke-N-My-I's 17th place
> My Side of the Mountain 26th place
> 
> Pork:
> Smoke-N-My-I's  12th place
> My Side of the Mountain  17th place
> 
> 
> 
> You did beat me on the sauce, and even after you were trying to hijack mine off the table... next time, I get yours.
> 
> And seeing I was only 5 places behind you overall, and seeing I really botched my ribs, I might have edged you out if I hadn't.... watch out next time...
> 
> Bill
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, how about chicken?
> MSOTMB 18
> Smoke-N-My-I's 21
> 
> And you dont want to go there on the Ribs.
> 
> The sauce is Gary's and it is GOOOD.  Next time Bill, next time!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How many contests have you and Gary been in Bill TGG??  I think Mr. Grumpy has only been in two!  That's pretty impressive on his part! [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  Finney made me say that!
Click to expand...


Oh yeah, and if my chicken halves been 10 minutes sooner, you would have been way back in the pack.... the breast meat turned out so moist and tender.  That was the ace in my sleeve...... next time...

Bill[/quote:1f8hqnfk]

excuses.. excuses... 

I say only one thing...... Bring IT!  I ain't skeerd


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> How many contests have you and Gary been in Bill TGG??  I think Mr. Grumpy has only been in two!  That's pretty impressive on his part! [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]  Finney made me say that!



And how many KCBS's have YOU done?


----------

